# Picnic wants to meet you ...



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I may have a pretty little Cockapoo puppy who is waiting to be officially introduced tonight ... I know many of my Cockapoo crazy friends have been at the Surrey Meet .. so I hope you will all be sitting comfortably tonight ready to see Picnic at home ... I will do an update around Xfactor o’clock so I know you will all be sat down with your laptops at the ready  

Kettle on, feet up, Cockapoo at your side, Xfactor on and ready for Picnic time xxx

All in all I have had a very emotional week, highs and lows like you wouldn’t believe and all Cockapoo related too, but Picnic is my high point and she has put a smile on my face ... she is a cutie.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see her!! I'm cockapooless this week as Betty is having a week with her grandparents as I'm on a course for work this week. i only left my parents 4 hours ago and i'm missing my Betty Boo so all puppy pics will cheer me up!!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh yay ............... picnics home ........... got back about an hour ago - just put the dinner on so not quite organised to have put pics or camcordering of the meet - but fab time had by all - great to see all the lovelty doggies different shapes and sizes but we did miss JO, JO ............ looking forward to pics tonight xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:
Can't wait! 

:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Me too! 

Nik
xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yay! I am so pleased that she is with you and I can't wait for your update later!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

There is nothing like a puppy to cheer someone up and JoJo it sounds like Picnic coming home couldn't be better timed for cheering you up xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

ahem - x factor is on - c'mon Jo Jo x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

14 mins and counting- fashionably late?? diva already eh??!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/09/collecting-picnic/

Shes worth the wait xxx

I hope you like her now she is mine and at home


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is beautiful JoJo, I have just read your blog and sounds like she is going to be a settled little puppy, congratulations x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

she looks like she has fit into her picnic shaped space of yours quite well!! Just what both you and Honey needed to cheer you up this week! x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi JoJo,
Picnic is beautiful and I'm sure she's going to be so loved with you and your family.
I'm so sorry to read about Oakleys problems, I do hope he enjoys his holiday at 'Grandmas' and comes back to you happy and healthy very soon.
Enjoy lots of Picnic and Honey hugs to keep you going until then.
Keep the photos coming!

Pip X


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just nipped back on (exam is a week on Wednesday) and what good timing!!! Picnic is beautiful and those pictures are fabulous. But what a week, Jo-Jo? I'm so sorry not to have been around to give you some support! You're doing your best (which is far better than a lot of us could do!) and Oakley will come through it one way or another.

Big hugs and congratulations on scrummy Picnic!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures, I am glad the first night went well. Picnic is lovely! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah what a lovely blog. I've just sat down after a very enjoyable but hectic day. 

Thank you JoJo for keeping us up to date on Picnic, she looks fabulous. Can't wait to see what a beautiful lady she grows into.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jojo, I'm so pleased for you, she is adorable :hug: What a great first night she had, clever girl! I love the picture of Honey and Picnic together  I'm looking forward to a picture of them both with Oakley when he comes home. 

Welcome home Picnic! What a lucky little puppy you are - you will be spoilt rotten by your new Mummy xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for your support, I can feel the happy vibes in your messages .. That means the world to me .. I am welling up here... My Picnic puppy is amazing xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just read your bloc on Oakley.  I do hope he's ok and get get back to his normal happy self :hug:  :hug:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Picnic is truly beautiful, have lots of fun xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Lovely blog, glad you had a cuddle with my puppy. Picnic is gorgeous, will be looking forward to further updates. Hope things settle down with Oakley.

Big hugs

Nik
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Nik ... 

Have you picked a name for red collar boy? I have to keep typing NikB's Puppy on My Dogs Life lol .... I think he looks like a Charlie Boy ... He is famous already ha ha ha 

I must say he has the most perfect features, his curls are coming in and I almost put him in my pocket .. I did tell our kids to sneak a puppy each .. but they have been raised too well lol .. 

Honey took a shine to Picnic's brother called Rolfie .. he is a lovely apricot puppy ... and Ken loved him too .. I was so happy ... cakes, cockapoo puppies and Debra .... my idea of the best day ever ....


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Picnic is lovely, Jojo, enjoy each other. I'm sure Oakley will be ok once everybody's hormones have settled down, but you've done the right thing in contacting the professionals. I know you'll do the right thing by them all, they are very lucky cockapoos to have you as their mummy.

All very best wishes to you and your growing doggy family.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Oops, still no name, going for a visit on Wednesday so we will probably decide then. The choices are Ollie, Charlie, Jasper, I also like Scooby but my eldest can't stand it. It will probably be Ollie. 

They are all so gorgeous. I know it was difficult choosing between two pups & I said about taking two but Debra quite rightly said no, if we want another we will have to wait! Something to think about for the future. Don't tell hubby, he he.

Glad you had a great end to a hard week.

Look forward to reading your updates & beautiful pictures.

Nik
xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome Picnic! Jo Jo she is perfect,what a beautiful girl,as you well know they grow big quick,so grab a cuppa and enjoy this special time with your new puppy  xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah Picnic is home! Nothing like a puppy to put a smile on your face


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

JoJo, Picnic looks even more adorable in those photos


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you all... I love my cockapoo friends almost as much as cake .. but not as much as I love my cockapoos ha ha ha


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Thank you all... I love my cockapoo friends almost as much as cake .. but not as much as I love my cockapoos ha ha ha


I think i love cake more than anything at the moment Must step up the pace on my dog walks! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to little Picnic ... enjoy your lovely puppy.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Picnic is so glossy and simply gorgeous, lucky you JoJo. Hope you have some wonderful playful puppy days to help you over your tricky time.
Take care xx


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Picnic is lovely and looks right at home!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful picnic .... xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome little Picnic - shall look forward to reading all about you and seeing your beautiful coat develop.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So happy to hear that Picnic is settling in so well with you


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

welcome picnic she is lovely bet she goes silver/with gold bits !!! hope oakley is ok he can come and stay with me if you want and learn some big boys social skills with the boys here janice x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you all .. 

Picnic is showing off actually .. she has had 2 quiet nights ... and a dry puppy pad last night ... thats my girl ... 

Oh one funny thing she went outside for a poo last night and must have stepped in it.. so hubby was smelling poo everywhere ... and was clenaing the kitchen and lounge floor during Xfactor .. I was too busy on the forum and just laughed... oh puppies always put a smile on my face 

Picnic is doing really well ... I am lucky to have her.. she is a little sweetie ..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome little picnic.. you are very lucky to have JoJo as your mum.
She is going to take very good care of you


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Picnic is loooooooooooooooovly  Congratulations Jo, Jo. I am so jealous


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

I am so pleased for you JoJo, she is gorgeous! Good luck with it all. Lots of love Poppi and Tilly


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, she is adorable. What beautiful colours on her.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful  hope you are thoroughly enjoying each other!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is doing well and I am trying my best to enjoy her .. xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I cannot believe I am only just catching up with this thread! :O Two very late nights for me this weekend. But Picnic is gorgeous & looks very happy  Sorry to hear about Oakley  How long do you think he will be at your parents? It must be hard  xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic is so sweet and has settled in perfectly...

Oakley is doing well too, he is at my parents and we are getting regular updates ... we have had loads of professional advice but I am not sure how long he will be there, he is in very good hands but I miss him massively. Just taking each day at the moment ... it is not easy ...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh poor your & poor Oakley  I feel for you! Hope he is hope soon & is back to his normal self & enjoys Honey & Picnic as much as the rest of you do  Glad Picnic is doing well as well  xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is there a UK xfactor or are you watching the American one?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

There's a UK one, Simon as not started the American one because the English one is so successful (so he's basically wiping out Americann idol as well as pop idol over here) 
I've not watched the American one, only part of one episode (auditions), you stole Simon from us  haha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic update .. 

She is doing really well... dry and quiet nights  .. but still needs to master the back door step and stop peeing on the kitchen floor :S ... we will get there, very early days .. 

We have started training the sit command (Picnic not me)... Honey is looking at her as if to say "Picnic just sit and then you get a mummy treat, its worth it"

Here she is:


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

She is so gorgeous! What an amazing coat!

Kx


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

Picnic is looking gorgeous and very contented. I know what you mean about the doorstep - I've had to put an extra temporary step in to help Bongo get outside as my step is really high. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I want a picnic please!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic is doing really well .. she has a had a few too many accidents in the house today, but I am sure its just a blip or my fault :S ... eating, sleeping, playing well, plus enjoying Honey too..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww! that is awesome...minus the accidents anyways. So glad her and Honey are get on


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jojo, that is a fab photo of Picnic. She's just sooooooo cute. I'm sure she;ll figure the Sit in no time as she's got big sis Honey to copy. Do you get Honey to join in too or are you doing one on one with Picnic? Just wondered if they copy older dogs?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I want a picnic!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare I do both .. training them together and then have a bit of one to one too... it has always worked for me .. 

Honey struggles with PAW command lol she just looks at me with her cute eyes as if to say "oh come on I am sitting do I have to lift my paw too"...

I think Picnic is picking up SIT ... we have to start somewhere 

Oakley well he's a show off, he does them instantly SIT, PAW, DOWN, LEAVE, OFF lol COME. .. well sometimes OFF & COME ... ahhhhhh 

All good fun ... I do think they learn off each other but I like the one to one time .. it is important ... I am missing dog walks sooooo much at the moment ..


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Love you latest Picnic picture! She is very cute. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Sarah .. she is a little character .. she is on her dads lap now getting cuddles .. you know the hubby that never wanted a dog for 5 years, but now says can we have a dark apricot one please lol .. men hey ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is so sweet!  I am swapping my man for another Cockapoo, he doesn't know it yet


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good plan .. I wont tell shhhh


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooo JoJo looks like your guna end up with 5 then  One of every colour if you're adding a chocolate & a red one! :O How lucky are you that your husband is asking! Haha most women have to beg for them to agree


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the pics of Picnic! She looks tiny but i see from your blog she weighs 2.8kg, so it goes to show that you forget how little your dog was as a puppy as Betty was only 1.4kg when i got her at 8.5 weeks. 

Can't wait to see how picnic grows and changes.

x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the latest Picnic pic ... sounds like she's doing really well. Well done


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a lovely picture of Picnic. She seems to be doing sooo well.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Clare I do both .. training them together and then have a bit of one to one too... it has always worked for me ..
> 
> Honey struggles with PAW command lol she just looks at me with her cute eyes as if to say "oh come on I am sitting do I have to lift my paw too"...
> 
> ...




Monty is like Oakley a quick learner- in fact when he was a puppy about to teach him sit - I just said sit and he did it straightaway!!! and he does PAW and a HIGH FIVE which I think it really cute.

Milly is totally different- took us ages for her to get LAY and even now she doesn't do it unless she has a treat. She does SIT and LEAVE ok, STAY is a bit hit and miss and her recall was better than Monty's at this age but in all fairness we have been lapse with her training  and she is 2 now ooops !!

She can't do PAW etc.... and refuses to sit by the kerb.

I used to enjoy teaching Monty- probably because the results were quick- with Milly she has no interest. I wonder if it's the Cavalier in her??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Shirley I think each dog is different, some love training and others don't... as long as Honey & Milly are well mannered dogs, thats what matters and they respond to their leaders (us) then we haven't done a bad job xxx

Give Monty and high five from me ... my blue boy xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not sure what causes some dogs to train better than others tbh, Izzie has been pretty great to train, although there are some things unfortunately she just won't do...
She does; sit, paw, lay, roll over, high five, dance, here (come), & i'm currently teaching to crawl 
But she never learnt; stay & leave :/ Haha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

*Picnic Pup ... *










*What you doing in my bed little one?*


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww JoJo i'm so jealous! I want my little pup! They're gorgeous together  xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow....That last pic of Honey...looks just like Lady! wowie!
Picnic is getting big already!!
They are beautiful Jojo


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

Ahh - so sweet. Beautiful! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic is doing great ... she is a lively one .. I was missing having energy in the house with Oakley away .. but she is keeping me busy and she is full of fun ..... jump, she almost flies at things ha ha ha


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

They look so lovely together, and she is such a cutie 

Kx


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi all, just been catching up with all that been going on on the site, Jojo glad that you have your lovely puppy home with you at last and so sorry that things are not to good with oakley at the mo, you must miss him so much xx


----------

